# Hole Lee Cow!



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

woke up yesterday morning, My long java fern threw up in my tank










Im pleading with the fish gods to naturally cull 2/3rds of them. This batch is staying with the parents as all other disappearance related variables are eliminated. These two are aggressive as a ticked off javalina.

Oh, that is just about 1/3rd to 1/2 the total fry population from this spawn.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! Nothing like providing yourself with your own live food eh?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Not these parents, They attack the net when I go to transfer them, my python long big net for the 210, the black one ripped a hole in.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice and sounds extremely protective too!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Very much so, alot more aggressive then my designer pair. the father is a true half wild and mother came from two half wilds. Im assuming its genetics right now just due to the different behaviors between the pairs.


----------



## robert_jun (Aug 19, 2010)

awsome !! I wish my black skirts would produce babies


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Cool. looks like you got alot of new ones on hand. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You did say you had over 1k of fry, right?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

with all the fry close to it, its exaggerated but the amount of time it takes to clean and feed it might as well be 1000, id say a real guesstimate is loser to 500 maybe 600. I thought the parents would eat quite a few but they arent eating any at all. not a single dead one so far either out of this particular spawn. there is an easy 300 in that tank alone. the parents have segregated them to 3 separate groups to better watch them I guess but its neat.
Ive got about 10 left for sale, my facebook has the updated pics. these are true wild types. I have a 45,10,39 and 40g full of these exact angels.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What age do you sell them and how long to they take to be fully grown?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The ones that are ready for sale now are 8 solid weeks old.

They take a few months to get adult size 4-5 months.

8-10 weeks is my selling range. Unless there is exceptions then those are available.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 3, I guess what you would call domestic angels in one of my 125g tanks. They have with them around 25 neon/cardinals, 4-rummy nose, 5-bloodthins and one guppy. Would these wild angels mix in well?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

If in small numbers yes, by that I mean 1-3. their parents never not once went after a dither fish only larger ones it knew it would actually have to work over rather then just fight.
These are P. saclares or however its spelled just got atleast 50% wild blood in them

The parents did not do well in m 210 SA semi aggressive tank because of the fact there were 20 discus plus 11 other angels in there.

I would say its OK as they are young and can still be trained by larger angels as well as disciplined via pecking order.

I sold a dozen to a petsmart manager yesterday for his 125g community tank which has a near identical stock as yours, so far they are doing fine and more inquisitive of things rather then other fish.

I have very few left for sale now however in a month I will have hundreds more ready to go and hundreds more growing out. I am leary to ship unless its overnight I do have heatpacks but im up in chicago and its friggin cold.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks. I wouldn't do anything unless it was overnight. I got about a month before that tank gets what I need to do to it anyway. Was just curious for future when I get done rescaping it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No problem, I got plenty.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Whitedevil...
Are you getting some nice variegated babies out of that batch?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

All are wild type coloration and some are that coloration with more black from their father.


----------

